

VsMe Gaming – Mobile Gaming with Bitcoin - icanberk
http://www.vsmegaming.com/

======
theklub
Drevil.com is doing this in a very rudimentary form.

~~~
shr42
I can't seem to find this on their website, if you could link me! It seems to
be a forum for bitcoin discussion.

------
amlewis4
Great Job and awesome app!

------
mattstrayer
love to see it native

~~~
shr42
The app is intended to be a mobile web app that allows for real money (USD +
Bitcoin) skilled gaming on the games we know and love. We are working on
restricting access of the game to mobile devices only.

Both the Apple App Store, and Google Play store have strict terms of service
against skilled games.

\- Sagar, VsMe Gaming

~~~
gibybo
Why are you purposely trying to prevent non-mobile users from using your app?
Do you think that will prevent cheating?

~~~
theswan
You can't really assume that mobile devices can't cheat though - you could
(rather) trivially inject cheating javascript into a WebView.

~~~
shr42
I see that you actually took the liberty of proving your point looking at the
leaderboard.

We will try to fix these issues as soon as possible. \- Sagar, VsMe Gaming

